# Help with 2015 S4 B8.5



## Edwin666 (1 mo ago)

Sat at work and before I drive to my local garage, last few days I've been hearing a loud knock and bang/shudder sound when pulling in & out of my workplace car park, only at slow speeds like 1 - 5 mph when full locking the steering wheel, mostly from the left passenger side and a little from the driver side. A few people have told me CV joint or suspension problem, cv boot but I don't know? Anyone had this problem before?

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Edwin666 said:


> Sat at work and before I drive to my local garage, last few days I've been hearing a loud knock and bang/shudder sound when pulling in & out of my workplace car park, only at slow speeds like 1 - 5 mph when full locking the steering wheel, mostly from the left passenger side and a little from the driver side. A few people have told me CV joint or suspension problem, cv boot but I don't know? Anyone had this problem before?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Knocking on full lock is usually caused by a worn CV joint. Further Investigation required.
Hoggy


----------



## Edwin666 (1 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Knocking on full lock is usually caused by a worn CV joint. Further Investigation required.
> Hoggy



Hello thanks for replying, a few people have said that. I've booked it in for a full diagnostic at an vw/audi specialist centre today. Hopefully they'll check everything over properly. Still not sure what caused the CV joint to do that especially when I had the MOT done in August from dealership😒


----------

